

Performance Tuning The Apache Web Server - aweber
http://beginlinux.com/blog/2010/07/apache-performance-tuning/

======
bradleyland
I give up. I'm completely spent. I'm not sure how many times I can post this
without pulling (what remains of) my hair out:

 _The value displayed in the VIRT column of `top` is NOT the same as the
actual physical memory in use._

Period.

Full stop.

The answer to this question is far more subtle and is addressed very well in
this Stackoverflow thread:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/118307/a-way-to-
determine...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/118307/a-way-to-determine-a-
processs-real-memory-usage-i-e-private-dirty-rss)

If you're running Linux and are interested in knowing the private dirty RSS
number, Phusion Passenger comes with a great little utility called `passenger-
memory-stats`. The source can be viewed here:

[http://github.com/FooBarWidget/passenger/blob/master/bin/pas...](http://github.com/FooBarWidget/passenger/blob/master/bin/passenger-
memory-stats)

There are some good ideas in their code that can be used as a jumping off
point for your own scripts.

------
Yaa101
You start by replacing it with nginx... lol...

Now serious, I still think that most people with small websites on dedicated
servers are best of using nginx. I did just that, having used Apache for years
with great satisfaction, at some point my website was killed by swapping death
due to bots visiting and using excess memory. After that I started using
lighttpd which was much better but memory leaks and stagnant development in
that project brought me to nginx. I was sold when I deployed my website with
it, it's so fast, small and stable that I never looked back.

Sorry for this negative advert for Apache, but honesty forces me to call it
bloatware by now, maybe this will happen to nginx too in a couple of years.
Who knows.

